# Enneagram types of family members?



## VersatileExplorer (Jun 2, 2014)

I haven't gone too in depth with typing my family yet, but these would be my initial guesses. My mom and dad seem like total opposites. 
*Mother:* ESFX - 2w1
*Father: * ISTJ – 5w6
*Me: * INTJ - 6w5 (not definitive yet)

My siblings didn’t grow up with my dad or me, as they were older and out of the house. My brother and sister aren't talking to each other at this time (again).
*Older Sister:* EXFX – 8
As a child she "wore her heart on her sleeve". She once said in elementary school a bully terrified her. One day she had enough and in order to protect herself she learned to be tough and fight others before they could fight her. This lasted decades, but she's toning it down now. She also thrives on drama, and she creates it when there isn't any. Thankfully I am on her good side. She's very caring and protective of me as a result.
*Older Brother:* IsTJ – 3w2 (possibly with 6 and 8 fix)
*Sister-In-Law:* ISFJ – 9w1
I'm adopted, so there's no genetic connection between myself and my family.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm probably going to change some of these in the near future but...

Me: 6w7-9w8-3w2 sp/sx
Twin sister: 2w1-6w7-9w1 sp/sx
Older brother: 5w6-1w9-2w1 sp/so
Older sister: 7w6-1w2-2w3 so/sx
Brother-in-law: 2w3-6w7-9w8 so/sx
Mother: 1w2-2w3-6w5 so/sp
Father: 6w7-8w9-3w2 sp/so


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

I dont type people indefinitely, it's up to them. I can only say what i think they look like. 

However, I think:

Dad - ESTJ 3w2
Mum - ISFJ 2w1

as for my siblings:
ENTP 6w5
ESFJ 2w3
ISTJ ???

As an ISTP 7, I was always the most chaotic, lol.


----------



## Sirius Black (Sep 28, 2014)

I can tell that my big family (from mom's side) between type 1,3,5,6,7 (enneagram core type).
My dad: 7w8, ENTP
My mom: 8w7, INTJ
My sister: 5w6, INFP (she's one of smart girl I've ever seen)
Me: 9wB (When in family situation, the push toward become like 8s to me. But I have many qualities to be 9w1. I have several qualities from wing 8 and wing 1. And I don't know about my MBTI)
My cousin: 7w6, ISTJ
My other cousin: 3w2, ESFJ
My uncle: 6w5, ESTJ
My aunt: 3w2, ENFJ


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Mom: ESTJ 1w2 sp/so
Dad: ISFP 6w7 so/sx
Mom's boyfriend: ISTP 9w8 sp/? (lol he thinks he's such a badass but I see through the facade; he's just a squishy 9)
Brother: ISFJ 6w5 so/sp
Brother: ESTJ 8w9 sp/so
Brother: ENTP 9w8 sp/sx
Aunt: ESFP 7w6 so/sx
Uncle: ESTP 7w8 so/sx
Grandma: ESFJ 2w3 so/sp
Grandpa: ISTJ 8w7 sp/so
Me: INFP 4w5 so/sx

From my observations, anyway.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

dad: pretty sure he's a 9w8. CANNOT figure him out in MBTI. he is either ISTJ, ISFP or INFJ. i think.
mom: she's an INTJ, and has tested as 1, 3 and 5. i see elements of all those in her. i am tempted to say either 1w2 or 5w6. still trying to figure her out.
i have no siblings, and no husband/children, but my boyfriend is ISFP 6w5. pretty sure on his enneagram, but not 100%.

i am INFP 4w5.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Mom is a 2w1 (ISFJ), and Dad is a 6w7 (ISTJ). Mom's variants are Sp/Sx, and Dad's are So/Sp. They were only able to have one child (though Mom wanted to have more) and have been married for 28 years. 

The relationship is pretty strained. Not ever strained to the degree of decisively separating, but there's definitely a sense that they are glorified roommates who care about each other and are dutiful to each other, but not necessarily with attraction. 

Between the two, Mom is definitely the more demanding and controlling, just in a covert way. As a 2w1 she tends to alternate between being critical, disapproving, and corrective and warm, indulgent, and caring. As a child this was difficult to deal with, because Dad was on a workaholic schedule so it was basically on me to listen and be the source of ration when she became needy (which, I think is related to the resentment I get with Dad now). Dad is a very 3-ish 6 who sees himself as the breadwinner of the family which is true from a financial POV, and financial alone. 

As a Social 1 INTJ, understanding "rules" of interacting with others via Si and Fe was very foreign and I had to stretch myself and learn to put up masks in weaker areas to do what I was expected to do to avoid being corrected. I also had to become assertive in what I thought, very to the point with it, and willing to argue for it persistently as principle or else I would _certainly_ be misunderstood from their end. As an only child, I also knew if I needed to say something or bring something about, I'd likely have to do it myself as there was always the possibility of not being listened to the way I wanted.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dad: ESTP 8w7
Mom: IXXJ 1w2
Brother: INTJ 9w1

It's very fascinating living with the entire gut fix; considering I'm a 6w7 myself :laughing:


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Dad: 9w8 3w4 5w6 sp/so

Mom: 1w2 2w3 6w5 so/sp

Sister #1: 9w1 4w5 7w8 sp/sx

Sister #2: 6w7 2w3 1w9 sx/sp

Sister #3: Honestly, she's 11 so I probably shouldn't type her, but if I had to guess 2w3 7w6 9w8 so/sx.


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

I don't know their types for sure, but I'm guessing anyways.

Mother: 6w7 8w9 2w1 so/sx (ESFJ)
Father: 9w8 6w7 4w3 so/sp (ISFJ)
I don't have siblings, so Dog: 2w3 7w6 9w1 sx/sp (ENFP)
My computer: 4w3 1w9 7w6 sx/so (INTP) <- Very unhealthy
Me: 5w6 9w1 2w1 sp/so (INFP)


----------

